# celine dion



## TLH3rdDan (Jan 26, 2003)

i believe this qualifies as a horror story... im currently watching celine dion and a bad transvestite singing "you shook me all night long" what in the hell was she thinking... i guess no one in the audience has ever heard it cause they are going nuts thinking this is awesome thats pretty sad


----------



## arnisador (Jan 26, 2003)

Who was she singing with?


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Jan 27, 2003)

i honestly dont remember its name... but the video was on vh-1 pop up video... the transvestite had apperantely been on a sitcom someplace dont remember the name i was too horrified...


----------



## white belt (Feb 2, 2003)

If it looks lke a HORSE WITH A BLONDE WIG, it might have been that RUDE PAUL thing.

white belt


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Feb 2, 2003)

no it had a brunette wig... and almost looked passable till it opened its mouth and they started doing the pop ups saying it was a transvestite


----------



## white belt (Feb 3, 2003)

Not Rude Paul?  "You Shook Me All Night Long" sounds like Celine was helping an "Incontinent, Drunken Transvestite" at a urinal.  Now I will probably see an alternative metal band with that name.

white belt


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 19, 2003)

Yeah, my new band name is Drunken Transvestites.

We're like Marilyn Manson.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Feb 19, 2003)

If I'm ever subjected to her music guess what happens... :barf:


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 19, 2003)

You pull an Ashida Kim and go nuts on people?


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *You pull an Ashida Kim and go nuts on people? *



No, I usually just toss, see--->  :barf:

Although, come to think about it, I do wish I were a *Ninja*...


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 19, 2003)

Who doesn't?


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 4, 2003)

Channel surfing pass pass Celine's CBS special,

She sings Stevie Wonder's song, "I Wish", from "The Songs in the Key of Life", which is a song recounting him growing up in the hood.

Well, she changes nothing, even the lyric, "I remember when I was a little nappy headed boy."

Truly disgusting!!!


----------



## tonbo (Jun 5, 2003)

*bangs head on table repeatedly*

Must.....get.....images......out......of.....head......

Celine.  *shudder*

Peace--


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl (Jul 31, 2003)

Ouch...I feel for ya man...don't worry.  The scary man/lady thing won't get you!!  Celine Dion just doesn't fit into the whole "sing w/transvestites" group.  I'd picture her singing with a group of nun s instead...then I'd laugh at her and her singing nuns.  MUWAHAHAHA!!  I can see Celine's next CD label now... "The Evil Celine...the B*tch You Don't Know."


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tonbo _
> **bangs head on table repeatedly*
> 
> Must.....get.....images......out......of.....head......
> ...




Oh yeah?? Well as for me, first I YAK my nads out, and then I repeatedly slam my noggin on a hard table to empty it of any Celine images... :barf:


 :rofl:


----------



## Seig (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> * first I YAK my nads out*


Do you realize the amount of fun that can be had with that statement?  Maybe we should move this thread to humor or ask Kaith to start an Adult Humor section.....


----------



## marshallbd (Mar 26, 2004)

cali_tkdbruin said:
			
		

> Oh yeah?? Well as for me, first I YAK my nads out, and then I repeatedly slam my noggin on a hard table to empty it of any Celine images... :barf:
> 
> 
> :rofl:


I think Celine is a hottie....


----------



## marshallbd (Mar 26, 2004)

marshallbd said:
			
		

> I think Celine is a hottie....


Just kiddin..... :asian:


----------

